# R10/Accidentally deleted "Earl" .. Recycle Bin ???



## Stew24 (Dec 27, 2005)

Hey, I just accidentally deleted the "Christmas Lie" episode of My Name Is Earl ... Funniest sitcom in many years. Anyways, ... Please tell me there is a secret code to accessing accidentally deleted files? I just cannot see how the designers of this well thought out DVR could overlook the fact that people are inevitably going to accidentally delete shows ... and want them back. There should be a "Recycle Bin" ... giving you a second chance before final deletion ... just like in MS Windows. .. Any hope ?

Daryl


----------



## ebonovic (Jul 24, 2001)

Sorry... nope... Unless you have installed some hacks and gotten TivoWeb installed....


----------



## Stew24 (Dec 27, 2005)

.. Well, has there been "Hell to pay" thrown at Directv and Tivo for not having such an obvious option available ????/ This is beyond unbelievable !


----------



## Gunnyman (Jul 10, 2003)

well you do have to CHOOSE to delete a show.


----------



## ebonovic (Jul 24, 2001)

Nah... I would have to say that in the 5ish years that Tivo has been around, there really hasn't been that much said about it...

They do make you confirm the delete...

I guess the "TiVo" isn't perfect afterall....


----------



## CherryBmb (Aug 19, 2005)

Stew24 said:


> .. Well, has there been "Hell to pay" thrown at Directv and Tivo for not having such an obvious option available ????/ This is beyond unbelievable !


Unbelievable is hitting delete twice and calling it accidental. They can only go so far towards making it idiot proof.


----------



## Lee L (Oct 1, 2003)

Sure, a recycle bin would be nice, but it would be just about impossible to manage as ther eis just not that much extra space, relatively speaking. IF it held it in reserve until you emptied the bin, the thing woudl fill up in no time flat. If it deleted them as it needed space, it would do it very quickly as blocks got overwritten and the show you deleted might be gone 5 seconds later while another show deleted weeks ago might be there still. All that would do is cause more angry users.


----------



## nhaigh (Jul 16, 2001)

Wouldn't Windows simply complain the files was too big for the recycle bin anyway and force you to delete permenantly?


----------



## Guindalf (Jun 13, 2001)

I would have thought that a message saying "Are you sure you want to delete this program" or similar would be enough for most!

How can you blame D* for your mistake?


----------



## lee espinoza (Aug 21, 2002)

why not just hack your tivo and add tivoweb+?


----------



## Gunnyman (Jul 10, 2003)

lee espinoza said:


> why not just hack your tivo and add tivoweb+?


because he has an R10


----------



## Guindalf (Jun 13, 2001)

I don't know how I know this *ahem*, but there are websites you can go to and download episodes of shows you've missed. I'm not sure they are legal, but if you are familiar with BitTorrent, I'm sure that Google will be of use here.  

nudge, nudge,


----------



## Langree (Apr 29, 2004)

on the few occasions I've deleted episodes I didn't intend to, I blame myself, not tivo or D*. Strange, I know.


----------



## catric69 (Dec 1, 2005)

Langree said:


> on the few occasions I've deleted episodes I didn't intend to, I blame myself, not tivo or D*. Strange, I know.


You are a man. You are not suppose to admit it!


----------



## The Flush (Aug 3, 2005)

Tivo should prompt: Are you really, really, really sure you want to delete this program?


----------



## goony (Nov 20, 2003)

Undelete via TivoWeb is great... it's one of the reasons I _don't_ auto-record suggestions - it keeps anything you delete gone in a hurry.


----------



## Mori (Dec 21, 2005)

Its funny because I had someone ask me about this very same thing last night. unfortunately it is not available with dtv reciever without mods.


----------



## goony (Nov 20, 2003)

The Flush said:


> Tivo should prompt: Are you really, really, really sure you want to delete this program?


Yea, I too am _always sure I want to delete_ but later that day or the next day a family member says "Do you still have <show> on your box? I'd like to watch it." So, I go do the undelete thang via TivoWeb+ and then they watch it on whatever box they want (I have MRV running).


----------



## jDot (Oct 30, 2002)

It's probably too late but I found this (at dbsforums):
******************************************


> A poster at AVS inquires if it was possible to recover a deleted show on his TiVo and Newsposter posted the following info:
> 
> quote:
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> ...


**************************************************************

I haven't tried it myself, it may not work, YMMV, etc...

Link:http://www.dbsforums.com/vbulletin/showthread.php?threadid=46902


----------



## Bob_Newhart (Jul 14, 2004)

Just wait for a re-run of the episode.


----------



## tbeckner (Oct 26, 2001)

ebonovic said:


> Sorry... nope... Unless you have installed some hacks and gotten TivoWeb installed....


One of the great features of TiVoWeb or TiVoWebPlus, that feature alone was almost worth the cost (not in money, just time) of hacking the DirecTiVos. Of course when you add all of the capabilities, it is a WIN-WIN situation.

BTW, I don't blame DirecTV or TiVo, but how hard would it be to add a prompt in Recording History that would allow an "UNDELETE", but of course it would have to be smart enough to know that the space used for the recording was not re-used, which is likely the reason they didn't allow the UNDELETE function.


----------



## heg (Jan 12, 2004)

I can see that most of you sarcastic people seem to be single. My wife was sure she wanted to delete the second part of the 24 season opener after we watched the first hour, without realizing it was a two hour program.

If I look in To Do List, View Recording History it shows the program and exactly when it was deleted. I know that if it hasn't been overwritten yet the data is still on the TiVo drive. How hard could it be for TiVo to give us an option to restore the program?????

(It might help my marriage, too. I'm afraid I freaked out on her. Oops)


----------



## lee espinoza (Aug 21, 2002)

heg said:


> I can see that most of you sarcastic people seem to be single. My wife was sure she wanted to delete the second part of the 24 season opener after we watched the first hour, without realizing it was a two hour program.
> 
> If I look in To Do List, View Recording History it shows the program and exactly when it was deleted. I know that if it hasn't been overwritten yet the data is still on the TiVo drive. How hard could it be for TiVo to give us an option to restore the program?????
> 
> (It might help my marriage, too. I'm afraid I freaked out on her. Oops)


http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=282594


----------



## Billy66 (Dec 15, 2003)

Yep, undelete is awesome, but it's only available through hack. Same thing with endpad and bulk delete. Things that are seemingly quite simple and very useful. The fanboys here will go through hell before they criticize TiVo, and it is actually your fault, but why are the best features, needed features only available from the hacking community?

Even when TiVo finally steps up to provide what the hackers have given us for years, their versions pale compared to what private citizens come up with.


----------



## dtremain (Jan 5, 2004)

Gunnyman said:


> well you do have to CHOOSE to delete a show.


Twice.


----------



## dtremain (Jan 5, 2004)

Unlike with a computer, people's careers, etc., don't usually hang on their ability to retrieve an accidentally deleted episode of a situation comedy.

I might suggest you just get on with life and wait for the re-run.


----------



## Dkerr24 (Oct 29, 2004)

Heck, I wish I could remove the confirmation screen for ones I wish to delete! I never make mistakes, so when I select to delete a show, I mean it


----------



## ping (Oct 3, 2005)

Dkerr24 said:


> Heck, I wish I could remove the confirmation screen for ones I wish to delete! I never make mistakes, so when I select to delete a show, I mean it


Careful what you wish for.

http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=51183

Confirmation screens aren't just for the machine to double-check what the user is going to do. Sometimes it goes the other way.


----------



## rkester (Jan 10, 2005)

I've done the delete on accident thing. Esp if Im not paying attention and just kind of OK thru dialogs.

I did it one night 2 x in a row with the same program after I recorded it 2 x times to watch it. Im stupid.


----------



## Billy66 (Dec 15, 2003)

Dkerr24 said:


> I never make mistakes,


Oooo, but you've just made a big one. we'll all be watching you and will be more than happy to remind you of these words when they do in fact turn out to be false....and they will.


----------



## JoeyJoJo (Sep 29, 2003)

heg said:


> (It might help my marriage, too. I'm afraid I freaked out on her. Oops)


You freaked out on her over a TV SHOW? Hope she never spends the rent money betting on the horses.....


----------



## wem003 (Jun 19, 2003)

Man - some people jump on a guys case on these forums so quickly..

Is it that incoceivable that the Tivo deleted the show because the pass wasn't set to keep all episodes? Give the guy a break and just answer without flaming him.

This thread isn't complete until someome yells at him to use the search....


----------



## Billy66 (Dec 15, 2003)

wem003 said:


> This thread isn't complete until someome yells at him to use the search....


  If you yourself had used the search function you would know that the fanboys here will not tolerate any negative about their beloved TiVo. It can never be TiVo's fault. Never.

 Now it's complete.


----------



## ping (Oct 3, 2005)

wem003 said:


> Is it that incoceivable that the Tivo deleted the show because the pass wasn't set to keep all episodes?


It is if you read the original post.


----------



## Wolffpack (May 28, 2003)

dtremain said:


> Unlike with a computer, people's careers, etc., don't usually hang on their ability to retrieve an accidentally deleted episode of a situation comedy.
> 
> I might suggest you just get on with life and wait for the re-run.


A couple of days of crap from your spouse can be worse than loosing your career. If you've never been there it cannot be explained.


----------



## ctvincent (Dec 30, 2007)

i just rec'd tivo for christmas. still learning. i know that i can use the clear button to get the guide and other things off the screen. well when i was looking at my "things to do" my highlight was on a recorded program. needless to say when i hit the clear button (instead of the live tv button) i deleted a program i had recorded and was looking forward to viewing. i DID NOT receive any message about if i was sure i wanted to delete, just a message saying that it was being deleted, i wanted to stop it but was unable to. so i agree it would be great if there was a way to retrieve accidently deleted recordings. i was actually very surprised and disappointed to learn that there was not.


----------



## stevel (Aug 23, 2000)

It's coming sometime next year. See http://phx.corporate-ir.net/phoenix.zhtml?c=127160&p=irol-newsArticle&ID=1034357&highlight=


----------



## Billy Bob Boy (Jul 25, 2004)

stevel said:


> It's coming sometime next year. See http://phx.corporate-ir.net/phoenix.zhtml?c=127160&p=irol-newsArticle&ID=1034357&highlight=


I was wondering when someone would point that out. Doesnt help the OP though. You do realise next year starts in like 29 hours. You think we will have it by then??


----------



## stevel (Aug 23, 2000)

I know it doesn't help, but it at least may help in the future.

As for next year starting soon - yes, but we all know how TiVo software releases go - Halloween, or December 32, or something like that.


----------



## cramer (Aug 14, 2000)

FWIW, the code has supported undelete since the 1.3 beta days. (2.5? for the DTivos) It took many years for a menu to actually appear for it on the SA's. It's never appeared on the DTivo's (along with A LOT of other stuff) because DTV won't allow it.

The DTivo has been basically static since the second tuner was enabled. They've enabled folders and changed the channel selection to a single screen -- on the S2 DTivo's; the S1's are unchanged.


----------



## ebonovic (Jul 24, 2001)

cramer said:


> FWIW, the code has supported undelete since the 1.3 beta days. (2.5? for the DTivos) It took many years for a menu to actually appear for it on the SA's. It's never appeared on the DTivo's (along with A LOT of other stuff) because DTV won't allow it.
> 
> The DTivo has been basically static since the second tuner was enabled. They've enabled folders and changed the channel selection to a single screen -- on the S2 DTivo's; the S1's are unchanged.


DTV won't allow it? Or TiVo wants to be paid for it, and DirecTV doesn't want to pay for it... or a mixture of the two.


----------

